# My search for a SD candidate



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Has finally ended! I met a breeder yesterday and met the pups who are currently 4 weeks old, as well as the sire/dam. 

SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

much better choice for a service dog 

Congratulations

Lee


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you  I am excited.

I want to thank you for your advice. I did a lot of research after that and found some thing I really didn't like, nor need for a Service Dog in the other dogs.

The sire of this litter has several working Service Dogs out there already. Jean is very knowledgeable and very helpful. Everything I found about her and her dogs was very positive.


----------

